# Am I welcome in Australia with israeli passport ?



## Tomfromisrael (May 21, 2013)

After Ben Zygier and the Dubai assasination it appears that israelis aren't welcome down under .

Since I'm moving to the states , should I travel Australia when I get my american passport ? are aussies more welcoming of americans ?


----------

